# Medicion de distancias por ultrasonido en puerto paralelo



## jagm06 (Nov 22, 2009)

Buenos dias que tal? soy andres nuevo en el foro, soy estudiante de utn de cordoba y estoy realizando un proyecto para presentar que consiste en un medidor de distancias por ultrasonido utilizando dos transductores uno para el receptor utilizando en el circuito los ci lm 567 y lm358 y en el emisor lm567 , a la distancia la calculo utilizando un astable y un monoestable. La salida del monoestable es el pulso con la distancia  que es la pata 3 del monoestable (555) ,
La pregunta que les hago es , como haria la coneccion de la pata 3 al puerto paralelo para que se pueda ver en la pc ese pulso o bit , y donde podria conseguir el codigo fuente para programar una interfaz que me muestre ese bit, alguien sabe como haer eso? desde ya muchas graciass


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Conectas la salida del pin 3 del LM555 a cualquiera de los pines del puerto de estado del puerto paralelo (status register)(mira el esquema adjunto). Luego lees la informacion de ese puerto y enmascaras el bit respectivo y eso es todo. Para la programacion, busca aqui en el Foro o en Google "programing parallel port". Salu2.


----------



## X_Xime (Dic 28, 2009)

yo tengo una duda acerca del lm567, se coloca en uno al momento de detectar la frecuencia establecida????
he pasado mucho tiempo acondicionando unos sensores ultrasonicos y no se que se obtiene en la salida???
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 29, 2009)

X_Xime: Efectivamente, la salida del LM567 cambia de estado cuando la señal de entrada coincide con la frecuencia programada. Salu2.


----------

